# Dead Red star



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I was out and about today and my son called and said i have a dead chicken.. they are maybe 1 year old.. she was on nest dead.. any ideas.. i havent noticed any funny behavior. It was just 1. maybe egg bound?
thanks shane


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Can you feel an egg it could be right around the ... Area but def sounds like it could be that . 


Current flock: 63


----------

